# Will this remote work with my VIP622?



## Snydley (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm looking for some remotes for my VIP622 and I'm having trouble finding any kind of documentation telling me what remotes will work with this receiver. 
Anyone know where I can buy some good cheap ones, (UHF).  
Anyway, I found some that are advertised as:
"Dish Network 6.0 Pro IR/UHF Remote Control MODEL #118578 "
I have a couple that are 6.0 Pro IR/UHF model 132578 and work great with my VIP622, but I want to know if the model 118578 ones will work with this receiver and coexist ok with the ones I already have before I buy them. I'm looking to change all my remotes over to UHF remotes.
Thanks,
Snyde


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, they will work with your receiver, BUT they are an older model that will have many fewer TV and stereo remote codesets in them. If you have newer TVs, they may not have the codesets to control them.


----------



## Snydley (Mar 30, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> Yes, they will work with your receiver, BUT they are an older model that will have many fewer TV and stereo remote codesets in them. If you have newer TVs, they may not have the codesets to control them.


I see, that's what the different model numbers signify. Well, someone is selling them for cheap, so I'll have to work around that. If that's all that's missing I won't sweat it.
Snyde


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

For $19.99 you can get a spanking new programmable 21.0 IR/UHF PRo or a 20.0 IR Pro remote directly from Dish.

I don't know how cheap the others are selling for but these are dandys for a great price.


----------



## Snydley (Mar 30, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> For $19.99 you can get a spanking new programmable 21.0 IR/UHF PRo or a 20.0 IR Pro remote directly from Dish.
> 
> I don't know how cheap the others are selling for but these are dandys for a great price.


The thing is I need 4 of them and I'm not about to spend $20. a piece for them when I'm not sure how much longer I'm gonna stay with Dish. I was REALLY "put off" by a CSR and a "Customer Loyalty Agent",(or some such title). I'm looking at options now.
Snyde


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Sorry to revive an old thread, but this seemed like as good a place as any.

As a new Dish sub and JP1 user, I'd thought I'd let everybody know that I've created an upgrade HERE for the 722k (as well as other compatible models) that includes discrete on/off codes and the ability to change the code set to any remote address you like. The beauty of these remotes is they can be had for as little as $5 and are very powerful, even more so if you get a programming cable. They aren't UHF however.

That being said, original Dish remotes are also cheap and plentiful on ebay. I just got another UHF remote for under $15 shipped. Coming from DirecTV, I have to say Dish remotes are leaps and bounds better. UHF models are relatively cheap, they have nice tactile buttons, a good layout and the learning feature is a big plus. Now if I could only find a backlit model ...


----------

